# Kennel Club Insurance vs Pet Plan



## Timmyclarke (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Im still deciding on whom to get my puppy insured with.

My 4 weeks free insurance ends next week with kennel club which is what the breeder gave me.

Im also hearing positive reviews on petplan so im in 2 minds at the minute.

Kennel club is a bit more expensive I think.

Many Thanks

Charlotte


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

It's worth shopping around on the compare sites... both petplan and KC are expensive IMO


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Petplan, you can cancel that one on a monthly basis, the KC one is an full year's commitment.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

If it's within your budget then Petplan Covered For Life. Vets frequently deal direct with Petplan. Don't forget that there is usually a two week period when you take out pet insurance when you aren't covered for any illness. This is from Petplan's Ts & Cs



> Your insurance does not cover any illness which
> starts in the first 14 days of the policy or any
> pre-existing conditions. If your pet was injured or
> ill at any time before your insurance started we will
> ...


Have a look at PF member Albert's guide Pet Insurance. Compare pet insurance policies from the major pet insurers and save money, get a few quotes and compare policies. Lifetime policies are best, so much in the pot every year which is renewed to it's max annually. Per condition policies usually mean that when you've spent the £xxxx then there is no more, could be expensive if your dog develops an ongoing condition requiring medication and tests for the rest of it's life.


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a bad experience with a previous incarnation of KC insurance - their cover provider decided to leave the pet insurance market and there was a delay before the KC found a new company to front for. This meant that after a year or two with one company, I was dumped and had to find a new insurer for a dog with pre-existing conditions. Luckily this was about 12 years ago, and back then NFU would take on pre-existing conditions (I doubt many insurers do now).

Because of this experience, I prefer not to use "fronted" products - ie. Sainsbury, Tesco, etc. as I'm unsure what my situation would be if they pulled out - would the backing insurer consider you a new customer outside of the fronted scheme? That's not to say a direct pet insurer couldn't pull out of the market and leave you stuck, but they are likely to be less fickle than a supermarket chain... 

Best advice is to shop around, read ALL the small print before you commit and if you don't understand something, ask the insurer to explain in writing.


----------



## Timmyclarke (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes kennel club is expensive actually.

I think I might go for lifetime petplan. I know it works out about £30 a month I think but it does cover quite a bit.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

Petplan lifetime is great although appreciate expensive. Have had loads of claims and payback has been brilliant. Better than any other insurance I have


----------



## Timmyclarke (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok just got of the phone to petplan, basically its £36 for £4000 a year or £42 a month for up to £7000 a year or £54 a month for up to £20,000 a year. 

Crikey not sure what to go for! My budget was supposed to be £30 a month!! Lol


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Although I've gone with Pet Plan this time, I've used Direct Line is the past and that's been fine. They do life time cover as well with, I think, £6000 per condition. The premiums did go up quite a bit when my dogs became elderly, be prepared for that.


----------



## Timmyclarke (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I think the excess for petplan is £100


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

Recently had good experience with direct line paid vet direct no probs and cheap we had one form to fill for the claim and the vet did that no hassle.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

We had a budget too and have gone with animal friends. Lifetime £4k per condition per year £22 for a labrador puppy. Not had to claim with them, but the cover seems quite comprehensive from going through the policy documents. They do not cover behaviour on this policy though, only on the prestige policy which is £6k per condition per year lifetime (mega bucks!)

Oh and I think the KC insurance expect you to pay 20% plus the excess on a claim. Animal Friends do this (35%) once the dog is 8 and over but I would avoid insurance that wants this from the start! I think it is a bit cheeky tbh.m


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Timmyclarke said:


> Ok just got of the phone to petplan, basically its £36 for £4000 a year or £42 a month for up to £7000 a year or £54 a month for up to £20,000 a year.
> 
> Crikey not sure what to go for! My budget was supposed to be £30 a month!! Lol


I pay just over £1000 a year per dog with Petplan on the top policy. You're getting a bargain


----------

